# Mislabled physical cds?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Years ago when I first started collecting classical music it was more common, and recently I found a cd that has mislabeled track information and was wondering how often you've come across completely wrong, and how wrong was the back of the cd case?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The best one I ever found was a CD that was labelled "The Best of Myron Floren" (the Lawrence Welk accordianist), but the music on the CD was the Sex Pistols. In one of SoCal's biggest earthquakes the CD fell and was broken into bits by a falling speaker. So I can't prove it any more. I may have dreamed it...


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Talk about mislabelling. I was reading up on Robert Shumann yesterday and noticed this in Wikipedia. "in 1956, when East Germany issued a pair of postage stamps featuring Schumann's picture against an open score that featured Schubert's music. The stamps were soon replaced by a pair featuring music written by Schumann. "
Schumann's picture is on both stamps. Schubert's music is on the top stamp, and Schumann's music on the bottom.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Cant think of any CDs, except a couple of cases where the track division was different than indicated ... Oh yes, there was a German budget CD of Bartok´s Violin Concerto in the premiere with Szekely/Mengelberg, which contained something completely different, jazzy music. I later got the real version.

A nice old Candide LP of Messiaen´s "Quartet at The End of Time" (ce31050) only has sleeve information about piano works by Dvorak, taken from another relase by the same label. Quite a leap concerning musical style ... the front cover is OK though. I bought it sealed and wonder whether this relates to the whole edition.

A Muza LP release of a symphony by Boleslaw Szabelski had the 1st part of the work on both sides only, but later I got a correct version. 

And there of course some examples of poor spelling of composers and performers, "Nielson" being probably the most frequent one (instead of "Nielsen"). 
I guess the French sometimes talk about "Charles Yves" too ;-).


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

All I've ever encountered are CDs with mangled track times.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

In Shanghai I once saw a CD with clarinet concertos labeled at the cover as darinet concertos. So close (dose).


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

10-15 years ago I bought a Sony Essential Classics CD on which the disc didn't match the booklet or the card in the jewel case. The labeling on the disc itself was correct: Liszt piano concertos by Entremont and Ormandy/Philadelphia. I didn't have the Liszt concertos at the time, so I kept the disc anyway, on the "when life gives you lemons, make lemonade" principle. I don't remember what it was supposed to be. I probably bought a "correct" copy later.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

This isn't a classical music example, but here's a classic:










As you know, I'm a huge fan of Frnak Zappa and much of the music he has wirtten.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> This isn't a classical music example, but here's a classic:


I think Frnak is havnig a bit of fnu with us!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

That's Frnaking full of mistakes!


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

bigshot said:


> The best one I ever found was a CD that was labelled "The Best of Myron Floren" (the Lawrence Welk accordianist), but the music on the CD was the Sex Pistols. In one of SoCal's biggest earthquakes the CD fell and was broken into bits by a falling speaker. So I can't prove it any more. I may have dreamed it...


Too bad it wasn't Myron Floren _playing_ the Sex Pistols ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> This isn't a classical music example, but here's a classic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That label, whoo,. The 'Munchkin Mucis" is the best....
_"DYSLEXICS UNTIED"_


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> View attachment 16930
> 
> Talk about mislabelling. I was reading up on Robert Shumann yesterday and noticed this in Wikipedia. "in 1956, when East Germany issued a pair of postage stamps featuring Schumann's picture against an open score that featured Schubert's music. The stamps were soon replaced by a pair featuring music written by Schumann. "
> Schumann's picture is on both stamps. Schubert's music is on the top stamp, and Schumann's music on the bottom.


Can anybody identify the top Schubert score? I believe it's one of his songs, but can't tell which.

I believe the bottom Schumann is Traeumerai from Kinderszenen.


----------

